# Local orchid show - the non-slippers...



## paphioboy (Dec 16, 2007)

The vandas at a local orchid show held yesterday ..sorry for the XXL-sized images..i'm too lazy to shrink them... :
Vascostylis Prapawan Blue





Unknown vandas and ascocendas..








catasetum unknown.. 




catts for Candace the catt-woman.. 
Blc Haadyai Delight




Unknown catts


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 16, 2007)

more..
brassavola nodosa




Nigrohirsute type dendrobium




Nobile type dend




Dend Ekapol type..




Dend dearei




Mini dend




Paraphalaenopsis laycockii


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 16, 2007)

the phals:
Phal violacea alba (one of them might be Penang Violacea (violacea alba x micholitzii)) I forgot... 








Phal bellina








Probably phal Mok Choi Yew (violacea x gigantea)


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 16, 2007)

feeling sleepy... :O will post more tomorrow...


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 16, 2007)

neat! thanks!


----------



## philoserenus (Dec 16, 2007)

my fav's still the laycockii, nice pics!


----------



## swamprad (Dec 16, 2007)

I could look at those photos all day long, great!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2007)

:clap::clap:THANKS! I sure enjoyed it - this is giving me orchid show fever!


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 16, 2007)

I love the large pictures. I sure wish I could bring my vandas into bloom. Not right conditions I suspect.

Thanks for posting these.....waiting for the rest of them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 16, 2007)

Impressive flowers!


----------



## Candace (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting them. I love seeing huge, happy vandas like you've shown. When grown properly they're amazing. And the catts;>


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 16, 2007)

That's the spirit...!!!! All beautiful, but I liked Catasetum and Paraphalaenopsis more cause they have the most unusual flowers (among the other plants shown...).....


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 17, 2007)

*Part 2..*

As i promised, more today... 
A bulbo..could this be bulbo C.Chan (echinolabium x annandalei)? I have a small one.. 




Phal amboinensis var flava




Unknown phal..




Spathoglottis area..




Epidendrum (i think its Hokulea 'red')




The runner-up for Best Plant of Show.. a mule-ear oncidium hybrid..


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 17, 2007)

*More...*

Some vandas..








The BEST PLANT of SHOW... a vanda hybrid with 4 spikes.!!




Phal stuartiana... the first time i've seen a live blooming one.. =)




A phal hybrid (i think its doritis pulcherrima x phal equestris)




A Blc... 








Another nigrohirsute dend hybrid.. I bought one of these on sale.. so this must be (Dawn Maree x draconis)..




And Dend macrophyllum..


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 17, 2007)

WOW - such a treat to have more to look forward to! Thanks for posting!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes, thanx for posting.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh God! Look at all those mature plants! Wow....thanks for posting those pictures. Which orchid show was that?

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 18, 2007)

thank you for the nice Vanda pictures. Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 18, 2007)

> Which orchid show was that?



just a 'small' one organized by my local orchid society (Federation of Malaya Orchid Society a.k.a. FOMOS).. =D


----------

